# Atlantis V2 drip tip



## Smoky Jordan (27/5/15)

Hi Guys

Will anyone be getting drip tips for the Atlantis V2?

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Derick (27/5/15)

There seems to be a Atlantis 2 drip tip converter out
http://vapoureyes.com.au/products/atlantis-v2-drip-tip-adaptor?variant=1323891420

The Atlantis 2's driptip has a wider base for the increased airflow, and this converter will just take it to the standard 510 size - so you might end up with reduced airflow - but at least you can fit standard 510 driptips on it


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/5/15)

Derick said:


> There seems to be a Atlantis 2 drip tip converter out
> http://vapoureyes.com.au/products/atlantis-v2-drip-tip-adaptor?variant=1323891420
> 
> The Atlantis 2's driptip has a wider base for the increased airflow, and this converter will just take it to the standard 510 size - so you might end up with reduced airflow - but at least you can fit standard 510 driptips on it


Thanks Derek I have heard about that convertor but you do think anyone will make a drip tip specifically for this tank?


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks Derek I have heard about that convertor but you do think anyone will make a drip tip specifically for this tank?


Well, historically when someone brought out a tank with a proprietary drip tip design, they would just make converters - can't think of an example where people started making drip tips to fit. I guess it will depend on how popular the tank gets, if they can see a market for it, then it should happen - I would not hold my breath though 

Maybe chat to someone with a metal lathe to knock a few out for you and come sell them here on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/5/15)

Derick said:


> Well, historically when someone brought out a tank with a proprietary drip tip design, they would just make converters - can't think of an example where people started making drip tips to fit. I guess it will depend on how popular the tank gets, if they can see a market for it, then it should happen - I would not hold my breath though
> 
> Maybe chat to someone with a metal lathe to knock a few out for you and come sell them here on the forum


Thanks Derek wish I knew a " Metal Man"


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/7/15)

Does any local vendors stock this adapter?


----------



## Christopher (16/7/15)

Not that this will help much, but I was sure the drip tip was the same size as the Twisp Clearo, so to cure my curiosity I dug old my twisp and what do you know, it fits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

